# Class III hitch alternative....much cheaper



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

http://www.hitchesonline.com/v...4.htm
This requires removal of the bumper skin, which requires removal of the tail lights.
This hitch-reciever costs $139, which replaces the rear bumper beam attached to the frame.
And then you need the accessories....ball mount...the wiring, etc.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Class III hitch alternative....much cheaper (GT17V)*

Interesting that they rate their hitch at 6000 lbs trailer weight and 600 lbs tongue weight. This is an interesting alternative to the factory hitch for people who want a hitch to hang a rack or tire carrier on. 
They do not seem to provide any electrical connections, so you still have to get that from VW I guess.


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: Class III hitch alternative....much cheaper (spockcat)*

If the Touareg is like a A4 Golf/Jetta, B4/5 Passat, on the bulb holder, there should be empty terminals, where you connect the the trailer wiring to.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Class III hitch alternative....much cheaper (GT17V)*

It seems to be like nothing else. I haven't purchased a hitch but the people who have could possibly tell us what electronics were supplied with factory hitch.


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

people, can get the appropiate wiring kits (minus the connectors to the bulb holders)
at places like JCWhitney








$19.99








$3.99








Trailer Light wiring conversion...$10
Add everything up....a couple





















....might be worthwhile to the DIY type.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (GT17V)*

How do you think that would interface with this:Trailer detection control unit J345
on right in luggage compartment ??


----------



## solus (Aug 28, 2003)

*Re: Class III hitch alternative....much cheaper (spockcat)*

I had a hard time tracing the wire for the hitch, but I think the electrical leads to the cd changer compartment of the cargo space.


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

don't know yet...about the J345
It could be the converter unit is already installed from the factory, you just need to plug in the connector.


_Modified by GT17V at 9:10 PM 10-22-2003_


----------



## mr.vw (Oct 9, 2003)

*Re: Class III hitch alternative....much cheaper (GT17V)*

Good luck with that whole thing...
ANY aftermarket hitch will VOID any towing related warranty issues.
If you purchase a Volkswagen installed dealer hitch, it is covered by the factory warranty. Along with ANY towing related issues.
I wouldn't dare think about tapping/cutting into the factory harnness for lights or brake control.
Is it really worth it to save a few bucks?
Factory hitch will handle 7716 lbs and 660 lbs of tongue weight


----------



## JoCaputo (Sep 10, 2003)

*Re: Class III hitch alternative....much cheaper (mr.vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr.vw* »_
Factory hitch will handle 7716 lbs and 660 lbs of tongue weight

616 lbs.
I agree, I'd go with the factory hitch(and I did). Just not worth saving a few dollars on an aftermarket hitch.
But, I believe VW threatens to void our warranties if we don't use the stock draw bar and ball. So, basicly VW isn't covering crap anyhow, except maybe the lighting.(which their software is still buggy)


----------



## mr.vw (Oct 9, 2003)

*Re: Class III hitch alternative....much cheaper (JoCaputo)*

If you have a factory hitch installed...things like transmission, brakes, etc...are all covered...if affected by towing...


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Class III hitch alternative....much cheaper (mr.vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr.vw* »_If you have a factory hitch installed...things like transmission, brakes, etc...are all covered...if affected by towing...

While I wouldn't completely disagree with you on going with the factory hitch, I will say that for someone who wants to use a hitch to hang a bike rack, full size spare tire, ski rack, or other accessory, this is probably an excellent alternative to the $695 factory hitch. 
If you don't have any trailer light connections, then a dealer has little proof that you ever towed anything and little reason to void your warranty. 
Frankly, I would find a dealer's arguement about voiding a warranty, just because you have a different piece of steel on the back of your Touareg, a weak excuse as long as you used it the same way and with the same size ball mount that VW provides with their hitch. Only if you tap into your wires and kill your electrical system would the dealer have an arguement to void some portion of your warranty.


----------



## JERRYROSEVILLE (Jul 19, 2003)

*Re: Class III hitch alternative....much cheaper (spockcat)*

The factory hitch also comes with the control module.
my $.02
Jerry


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Class III hitch alternative....much cheaper (JERRYROSEVILLE)*

Right. But does VW sell the control module individually and if so, what is the p/n and price? Add that into the $135 plus the cost of the ball mount that VW supplies.


----------



## JERRYROSEVILLE (Jul 19, 2003)

*Re: Class III hitch alternative....much cheaper (spockcat)*

part # 7L0907383E for $212.40


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Class III hitch alternative....much cheaper (JERRYROSEVILLE)*

So the overall cost of the $139 hitch is actually close to $400 when you add in the control module, the ball mount and ball. Not that much more than the $535 that Liberty is charging on the group buy.
So if you want a hitch on which to hang an accessory off, this is a good buy. But if you are going to pull a trailer with lights, then I would buy the factory hitch.


----------



## Chuck Cheeze (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: Class III hitch alternative....much cheaper (spockcat)*

Having heavily modified new vehicles before, I know that legally, a manufacturer can not under any circumstances void a warranty due to any modification you perform. They would have to come to a conclusion that a modification you did caused the problem you are having checked out. For instance, adding a hitch cannot void a tranny warranty unless they can prove that you towed something wrongly our outside of factory and hitch specs that created the problem. If they tell you otherwise they are covering thier butts (smart) but not telling the truth.


----------



## jeffdavison (Sep 12, 2003)

*Re: Class III hitch alternative....much cheaper (Chuck Cheeze)*

Chuck, I believe you are correct.
Everyone.. all together now, repeat after me..
Moss-Magnusen Act

JD


----------



## jeffdavison (Sep 12, 2003)

*Re: Class III hitch alternative....much cheaper (jeffdavison)*

THe act spelled out:
http://www.sema.org/content/?I...nuson


----------



## mr.vw (Oct 9, 2003)

*Re: Class III hitch alternative....much cheaper (Chuck Cheeze)*

hmm, the Touareg's hitch actually replace's the factory bumper using the same mounting points...if an aftermarket hitch is used and it causes a problem, good luck
The hitch is designed to work with the Touareg's platform, if an aftermarket hitch is used, who knows what will be affected by 7716 lbs of stress.
....you've already spent anywhere from $35-52k on the Touareg...why risk a potential problem
look at what your getting for you dollar....I'll bet the cheap hitch isn't made like the factory part.
Vw spent a HUGE ammount of money designing the hitch....you do the math


----------



## JoCaputo (Sep 10, 2003)

*Re: Class III hitch alternative....much cheaper (jeffdavison)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jeffdavison* »_Chuck, I believe you are correct.
Everyone.. all together now, repeat after me..
Moss-Magnusen Act
JD

Anyone who hangs around in forums like this has probably heard of this set of laws governing auto warranties. However, that doesn't mean it will be easy to collect on said warranty. A couple hundred dollars isn't worth saving for the potential hassle(especially on a $50k vehicle). But, to each his own. 
Choice is always a good thing!


----------



## bluvalley (Jul 20, 2003)

I will tell you for a fact that VW will void your warranty if you use something other than the supplied ball/arm.
I've been in a battle with them since July and I've finally won. VW has repurchased my Touareg, admitted that their marketing people "went overboard" with their tow ratings and returned all of my down payment amount.
I would very seriously re-consider towing anything with the Touareg.
BTW, watch channel 2 news (NYC) on Friday Evening October 31st at 11PM and see for yourself.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (bluvalley)*

Thanks for the update. So repurchase is their solution for those who cannot tow what VW said we could tow. 
Did you ever pull your trailer with your Touareg? If so, is that why you say what you do about using the Touareg for ANY towing? What problems did you encounter when towing? Others have reported excellent towing with the Touareg and smaller loads than 7000 lbs.
PS: I don't suppose you could tape the news show for us and convert it to mpeg?


----------



## Chuck Cheeze (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (bluvalley)*

WOW, now that is interesting. I'd be interested in hearing your problems and seeing a transcript of the story. Are you mad at VW, or are you satisfied with their handling of the situation?
Withall this controversy, I think the best solution is that everyone just buy an OEM hitch from me!


----------



## bluvalley (Jul 20, 2003)

To answer a few questions:
Yes, I did tow briefly. A 2003 Airstream 22ft. The EXACT model pictured in the Touareg brochure. A 50 mile white knuckle journey.
The tounge weight was 600 lbs and the trailer was 4500. VW's maximum tongue weight of 616 lbs is way too generous. It can really handle only a couple of hundred pounds at best. A weight distribution hitch would help but it would void the warranty. And it raises a LOT of questions about safety concerns with a unibody construction.
VW did eventually return all of my down payment and buy back my car, so yes I am pleased that it ended fairly well, but I am very angry. Can you blame me? I spent 3 months fighting with them and getting no answers, I bought the car to tow my Airstream and it did not work, period. It is now almost November and I have lost the chance to go camping this year. 
There are a lot of bigger problems than mine happening in this world but I think VW really screwed up this time.
If you have any doubts about what you are towing, then DON"T DO IT.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (bluvalley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bluvalley* »_Yes, I did tow briefly. A 2003 Airstream 22ft. The EXACT model pictured in the Touareg brochure. A 50 mile white knuckle journey.
The tounge weight was 600 lbs and the trailer was 4500. VW's maximum tongue weight of 616 lbs is way too generous. It can really handle only a couple of hundred pounds at best. 


Why was it white knuckle? Did you encounter a lot of sway? What else?
Why do you think that the Touareg cannot handle 600 lbs on the Tongue? Did the back sag considerably? How much?


----------



## donaldvanw (May 5, 2003)

*Re: (bluvalley)*

I am glad that things seem to have worked out (somewhat) for you as I have followed your posts. I assume when you towed and had the "white-knuckle" experiences you were using the VW supplied ball/arm w/o weight/sway attachments- as they won't work on the factory set-up. I am still somewhat at a loss to understand if one has the factory hitch assembly - which is the key since that deals with the attachment of the assembly to the vehicle frame- why VW would object to use of aftermarket ball/arm/weight distribution/sway since that is the only way to tow safely and effectively. In fact, it seems to me there is more likely to be damage to the hitch assembly and possibly the frame if one uses the VW ball/arm since there will be no way to adjust the height of the hitch mount(draw-tite and Reese hitches can be adjusted for height) to that of the trailer- another words so that you can tow with a level trailer/vehicle configuration. Also, distribution of the weight between vehicle and trailer tongue is essential to maintain the proper level by distributing the weight. I believe VW would be hard pressed to invalidate a warranty under the circumstances I described above and per the above posts.
Another example is that VW supposedly said owners would invalidate their warranty if they used electronic brake controllers. This was another case of their lack of understanding and seems to have been cleared up with the discovery that there is in fact a VW supplied connector under the dash for controllers.
It may be true that VW somewhat mistated the towing/tongue weight capacities. This may not be unusual as most people will not buy a vehicle- any vehicle- where they are maxing out at the factory specified weights- but rather be a little conservative and leave some room to spare.
I am convinced that T-reg will safely pull travel trailers when the trailer/tongue weights are conservative and more toward the middle range- e.g. 3500-4000lb with 300-400lb tongue.


----------



## mweller (Oct 6, 2003)

*Re: (bluvalley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bluvalley* »_To answer a few questions:
Yes, I did tow briefly. A 2003 Airstream 22ft. The EXACT model pictured in the Touareg brochure. A 50 mile white knuckle journey.
The tounge weight was 600 lbs and the trailer was 4500. VW's maximum tongue weight of 616 lbs is way too generous. It can really handle only a couple of hundred pounds at best. A weight distribution hitch would help but it would void the warranty. And it raises a LOT of questions about safety concerns with a unibody construction.
VW did eventually return all of my down payment and buy back my car, so yes I am pleased that it ended fairly well, but I am very angry. Can you blame me? I spent 3 months fighting with them and getting no answers, I bought the car to tow my Airstream and it did not work, period. It is now almost November and I have lost the chance to go camping this year. 
There are a lot of bigger problems than mine happening in this world but I think VW really screwed up this time.
If you have any doubts about what you are towing, then DON"T DO IT.



Questions:
Did the issue come down to the tongue weight alone?
Your statement "It can really handle only a couple of hundred pounds at best." Does it come from VW, an expert's analysis, or speculation? 
What was the behavior of the vehicle on your "50 mile white knuckle journey"?
Is the issue the stated tongue weight and the fact it's a short wheel base vehicle?
Does it cause stability issues?
Your statement: If you have any doubts about what you are towing, then DON"T DO IT." I don't have a doubt about what I'm towing but whether the Touareg can tow it. A little more info would be helpful to those that may have a simliar issue. I should be okay, because my tongue load should be less, but I can't tell. 
This post has been sitting for awhile with no updates. Any further info you could provide would be great.


----------



## JoCaputo (Sep 10, 2003)

*Re: (mweller)*

I'd say the "couple of hundred pounds at best" is a bit of an exaggeration. I put over 1k miles on my TReg like this: CBR on Treg
This is over 500 lbs tongue weight, 2 feet from the pin. The front-end was NOT light, handling/braking were fine. It handled better than my Avalanche(a heavier truck) with the same load. I'm sure it's a different feeling with 4,500 lbs wagging around behind you, however saying it can only handle a couple hundred pounds is very misleading.


----------



## vracer (Jul 2, 2003)

Would posters on towing threads please state whether you have air or steel suspension? In my case I have pulled a 5,000# trailer w. 600# tongue weight, & a distribution hitch. It towed "OK". I have a steel suspension which I prefer for normal driving. However, I think I would prefer air with a "heavy" tongue weight. (I am assuming that the air system has self leveling.)


----------



## donaldvanw (May 5, 2003)

*Re: (vracer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vracer* »_Would posters on towing threads please state whether you have air or steel suspension? In my case I have pulled a 5,000# trailer w. 600# tongue weight, & a distribution hitch. It towed "OK". I have a steel suspension which I prefer for normal driving. However, I think I would prefer air with a "heavy" tongue weight. (I am assuming that the air system has self leveling.)

Since my trailer is about the same size, could you give a little more info than "ok"--e.g. did weight distribution seem to work?, did you use anti-sway attachment and was it effective?, was your electric brake controller hooked into factory connection under dash? and did it mess up your warning lights? and in general how did the whole deal handle/feel at different speeds, etc.
Thanks much. I have air suspension on my t-reg due any day now.


----------



## JoCaputo (Sep 10, 2003)

*Re: (vracer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vracer* »_Would posters on towing threads please state whether you have air or steel suspension? 

Good point. I meant to include that in my last post, because I was starting to think people with towing issues may have the steel suspension.
My Treg is a V8 with Air suspension. 
With the 440 lbs CBR and 90 lbs Mototote and all our luggage and bike gear stowed behind the rear seats, the Treg sagged in the rear a LITTLE. I didn't measure it, because it wasn't visibly lower in the rear. However, I received notice from a few on comers that my headlights might be high.
I had zero issues with the trucks handling, braking or road feel. It was like the bike wasn't there. As I mentioned above my Avalanche wasn't as good with the same load. It had a noticeable light front-end, sagged a couple of inches, and braking was reduced. It wasn't bad, or scary, just noticeable, where the treg was darn near like driving empty.


----------



## Tazman (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: (JoCaputo)*

Ours tows this:









just fine on the highway. went 35 miles from owners home to the dealership.
kept to at around 60mph for most of the trip. 

















anyone want to go on a motorboat ride?



_Modified by Tazman at 4:50 PM 10-29-2003_


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (Tazman)*

Funny you should post this. There is a boat just like this one, but it looks about 5 to 8 feet longer, at a local autobody shop in my town. The thing is HUGE! I had been considering asking the owner if I could back my Touareg up to it and take some fake pictures of it looking like it was hooked up to my car, then post them here. Of course, I don't even have a hitch, so I would have to have been careful with the angles.
PS: Looks like that air suspension isn't even sagging at all. What is the tongue weight of the rig?


----------



## Tazman (Apr 5, 2002)

it is a 29' boat. 
air suspension is handling it fine. That vehicle has actually been sitting there like that for 4 days. 
This is why i have problems with some of the claims i am seeing on here.


----------



## Torags (Aug 18, 2003)

29 ft Baja probably 6,000lb +/-, trailer 1,500lb.
You're about maximum load. The tongue weights on a live in trailer & boat load is different.
For example: the boat probably has two motors (behind rear wheels @ 2,000lb+)
While that adds to tow load, it might reduce tongue weight. Bottom line is you can tow boats at max stated loads but probably not live in trailers.


----------

